# BOSS feeding



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

We started feeding BOSS back in the fall time and since then, I have had GREAT results! The does coats are so nice! Even now, in the dead of winter!!! Slick, shiny, soft. The goats don't look like wooly sheep now!!! Our mini Nubians and Gypsy LOVE them and their coats are probably the shiniest out of them all! I am very impressed with the seeds and I would really recommend you start feeding it! You will have great results!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

We have the same results from BOSS. Our girls love it and it's apparent by their coats that it's good for them. :lovey:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

How much do you feed?


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

margaret said:


> How much do you feed?


I just mix the bag in with their grain, so that comes out about 2 handfuls for each goat


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

fishin816 said:


> I just mix the bag in with their grain, so that comes out about 2 handfuls for each goat


So 50# grain sack and how big is the bag of BOSS?


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> So 50# grain sack and how big is the bag of BOSS?


It only takes about half the bag to mix it completely with the grain.

Does anyone feed safflower seeds? It's supposed to have high protein, and has oils in it like BOSS. Anybody feed it?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I will have to try it. Where do you get your's? It is pretty expensive from country farm and home.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

margaret said:


> I will have to try it. Where do you get your's? It is pretty expensive from country farm and home.


I get mine at Tractor Supply. It's not in a livestock feed bag. It's Royal Wing BOSS.


----------



## cmosley26 (Feb 25, 2013)

I've thought about doing this for a while...I think I've made up my mind...TSC will have a visit from me today


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I mix my BOSS at 100 pounds boss to 1000 pounds grain. I get the 50 piund bags if boss at the feed store and take it to the mill where my feed is mixed


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh....and ALL my animals get it...horses, burros, Pig, chickens, etc.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

My crew didn't like BOSS;-(


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Mine are eating it fine, but they're not known for being picky! Right now I'm just giving two handfuls to the rescue doe who needs weight. I may add it to everyone's rations when they start milking. With my horses i did 1 part BOSS to 2 parts of whatever else. Even though it's more expensive per pound it's very calorie dense so your overall cost balances out.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

janeen128 said:


> My crew didn't like BOSS;-(


Mine LOVES BOSS!!!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mine are picky stinkers!!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

janeen128 said:


> Mine are picky stinkers!!


Well you need your guys to come and teach my guys a lesson. They eat anything that's edible!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> Mine are picky stinkers!!


Keep offering it to them. My girls are very hesitant the first couple times you give them something new but after a few days they usually pick it up and seem happy with it. You could also mix the boss in with something you are already feeding. Hope this helps..


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

It may just take them a while to start liking it. My goats don't like any new food I give them, it takes a few days before they will even try it.

I top dress their grain with a big handful each (I have pretty big hands), probably about a cup? They all get fed separately on the milk stand, even when they are not milking. I know who is eating what that way.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I tried for 2 weeks, I got a small bag, so I'm not going worry about it. They don't absolutely need, so I just call them my crazy kids.


----------

